# shoulder injury...



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you mean CC ligament (coraco-clavicular ligament)? 

Not sure what the CV ligament is.


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

not sure what i was thinking! it's my Acromioclavicular joint that is fucked  xD


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I want brootal pictures.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

^ pics or it never happened


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

only got a picture of the bruise cuz the xray didnt show nothing as it was a ligament. will get the picture uploaded off my phone tomorrow !


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Starsky said:


> not sure what i was thinking! it's my Acromioclavicular joint that is fucked  xD


Dude - i B-LASTED that same joint at the end of this season (at least what was the end for me). I actually heard a tear after I slammed. Went to the sports doctor last Friday and found out it was partial separation. Whenever I rotate my arm far behind my head the tendons get pinched and cause some nasty pain.


----------

